# Do you find yourself going as fast as you can when you commute or are you more relaxed?



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

When I go on a leisurely weekend 30 mile jolly the pace isn't particularly slow, but I don't "fly" along either - but when I'm on my commute I just can't take it easy, I have to go at a fast pace.

I don't know if it's the time pressure (although I usually arrive with time to spare) or just subconsciously trying to make the most of the short ride time by working my body harder, but I wondered if it is just me or do any of you feel the need to "stoke it" all the way when commuting?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

I used to go quickly when possible as it was training.

Sadly no more. Not been on the bike much since the accident.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2017)

Yep, at least 95% of my commutes get 100% effort. I don't know why because I am never late or even cutting it fine. I think it is two things. 1, as it is only 10 miles I don't have to pace myself to make sure I can keep going all day like I would on a bigger ride of 50 or 100 miles. 2, it is commuting and as part of my day I want it to be a small portion, time wise. 3, I enjoy it. The traffic, the speed, the physical workout. Beats going to the gym any day.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

I try not to race or give it the full beans on the commute. But it never works out that way. You always seem to be watching the times and averages, trying to beat the previous days ride or a personal best. And then there's the SCR. I tell myself on a regular basis, OK take it nice and easy this morning, it's a lovely day, no need to cough up a lung for any reason.. and then another cyclists comes shooting by or there's one ahead and it's like a red rag to a bull. You just go for it. All what you thought earlier about taking it easy goes out of the window.


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

One of the reasons I built the single-speed was to push myself harder on my measly, mostly flat, 3.5 mile commute.

On my other bike, I couldn't possibly push myself any further, without becoming a danger to the general public and myself

As for the "red rag to the bull" thing with the rider in front - I spent several weeks trying to catch the same bloke on the final hill of my commute - only to find (when I finally got close enough) that he was on an e-bike!


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2017)

I had a ten mile commute it becomes your own TT after a while 28 minutes with traffic lights / traffic etc was my best ever time.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> only to find (when I finally got close enough) that he was on an e-bike!



Happens to a fair few of us I guess 

Last night catch up for me was one of these


----------



## rivers (4 Jul 2017)

It depends on my mood. Most of the time, in the morning, not really. I haven't quite woken up yet. On the ride home, if conditions allow, I will go for it.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Back when I was properly fit, I would aim to do the first 26km leg of my commute inside 50 minutes, ie an average of 32kmh. The route is mostly very flat, so that's quite achievable. There is one little climb on it though, and I always enjoyed attacking it hard. I was KOM on Strava for a while but some segment bagger came along and nicked it. Pah!

The second leg of my commute, from Bromley to central London involved going over Crystal Palace, and I got quite good at that too. The long, flat section from Denmark Hill to E&C is a bit of a drag strip, and I could never resist getting involved in regular SCR battles along there.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

rivers said:


> It depends on my mood. Most of the time, in the morning, not really. I haven't quite woken up yet. On the ride home, if conditions allow, I will go for it.




I find the morning commute the ideal way to get awake


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Happens to a fair few of us I guess
> 
> Last night catch up for me was one of these
> 
> View attachment 360329



Wow - it looks like he's driven a Bugatti Type 35 through a Caerphilly CBC cycle control gate


----------



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

SCR?


----------



## Jimidh (4 Jul 2017)

I have a few Strava Live Segments set up on the hilly sections of my commute and it livens up the morning ride although as I have ridden that route so many times and in perfect conditions ( massive tail winds) then it is mostly a challenge to get close to my best times most days.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2017)

I still do a fair lick, but generally bimble at about 8/10th's.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


> SCR?




Silly Commuter Racing.
C'mon Bimble... keep up


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

Jimidh said:


> I have a few Strava Live Segments set up on the hilly sections of my commute and it livens up the morning ride although as I have ridden that route so many times and in perfect conditions ( massive tail winds) then it is mostly a challenge to get close to my best times most days.



Same here. If I can get below 1 minute on the final hill - on the Single Speed (48 secs on the GT) then I am happy


----------



## Bimble (4 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Silly Commuter Racing.
> C'mon Bimble... keep up


Oh yeah, guilty of a bit of that too ... but only if I'm confident of catching them and keeping ahead, otherwise I'd _just_ get past them and have to crash 'n' burn.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2017)

Bimble said:


> but I wondered if it is just me or do any of you feel the need to "stoke it" all the way when commuting?


It's not just you but most people only do it if late... and given most people cycling seem to allow a few minutes extra for the infrequent mechanicals or deflations or being held up by the more frequent motorist crashes, why would they be late? 

I do occasionally "give chase" if someone whooshes past me but days like today, where I've panniers with four carrier bags full in them and a saddlebag containing more, I give up and relax again when they get out of sight on a near-straight road! 



ianrauk said:


> Silly Commuter Racing.
> C'mon Bimble... keep up


Is that what you've been told the C stands for?  SCR - don't be one.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jul 2017)

not anymore. means i can wear " normal clothes" to travel to work in the spring thro to autumn unless its piddling down. lifes not about rushing everywhere. 

that said I have succumbed to trying to catch and pass MAMIL all the gear no ideas while I am on the tourer with panniers laden. one asked me at the lights if it was electric bike. i responded with " nope this is powered by Guinness and pies "


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Jul 2017)

Yep, and i suffer for it every week. I consciously take one day off the bike a week because i was starting to ache all over all the time. Now i only ache 4 days a week and take lot of rejuvenating fluids (aka beer) on my day of rest.

Commuting at pace is part of the fun of cycling!


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Back when I was properly fit, I would aim to do the first 26km leg of my commute inside 50 minutes, ie an average of 32kmh. The route is mostly very flat, so that's quite achievable. There is one little climb on it though, and I always enjoyed attacking it hard. I was KOM on Strava for a while but some segment bagger came along and nicked it. Pah!
> 
> The second leg of my commute, from Bromley to central London involved going over Crystal Palace, and I got quite good at that too. The long, flat section from Denmark Hill to E&C is a bit of a drag strip, and I could never resist getting involved in regular SCR battles along there.



I'm still proud to have 4 of the KOM's on my commute, including a 5.3 mile one.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jul 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> I'm still proud to have 4 of the KOM's on my commute, including a 5.3 mile one.


Part of my commute is on a cycle path next to a dual carriageway, the KOM has got to be on the road, no way you an do 30 + mph avg on the path as its only just wide enough for 1 bike and full of muck, overhanging branches and death wish rabbits.


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2017)

I don't have any of the ones at the start of my ride because an elite category race had the final KMs through the route.


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Jul 2017)

I like to try and catch whoever is ahead...it livens up the 25mile commute for me.I used to get passed out alot when I was using the hardtail but now Im on a 'racer',its much more fun...It keeps me sane and pushes me along a bit..sometimes successful but then need to stay pushing so your not overtaken...sometimes not successful pushing as hard as possible...I wouldnt say its red rag syndrome but makes for a more interesting commute


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2017)

25 miles is a different ballgame to a 10 miles each way commute though, you can't full gas that 2 times everyday.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Yep, and i suffer for it every week. I consciously take one day off the bike a week because i was starting to ache all over all the time. Now i only ache 4 days a week and take lot of rejuvenating fluids (aka beer) on my day of rest.
> 
> Commuting at pace is part of the fun of cycling!


So what's the fun? The description of aching all over all the time or having to give up cycling some days isn't really selling it to me! Are you a masochist?


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Jul 2017)

Absolutely not full gas for 25 miles,id be found in a heap on the side of the road somewhere...but being relatively new to commuting,id say I push on every commute...definetly not a bimble.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2017)

I used to do an occasional sunny cycle commute from Hebden Bridge to Burnley. (I had a lift laid on so I didn't bother riding unless the weather was nice and I fancied doing it.) It was 15 miles with a couple of long drags on the way out. Coming back there was a nasty climb before I was properly warmed up but there was more downhill than up that way so it was slightly quicker.







I always tried to beat my PBs. My fastest outward time was 49 minutes, corresponding to 18.4 mph. My best return time was 44 minutes, corresponding to 20.5 mph.


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> So what's the fun? The description of aching all over all the time or having to give up cycling some days isn't really selling it to me! Are you a masochist?



Heh, it does sound like it doesn't it! In all honesty it's because of family commitments though - I don't get out any other time on the bike (aside from a monthly 80mi spin that i fix in the diary) so i have to push myself when i get the chance. 

Like Colin above i try to beat my PBs, not necessarily cream the KOM on Strava. It stands me in decent stead for when i do manage a sportive.


----------



## Dan B (4 Jul 2017)

I don't go all out all the time, but I do like to stretch my legs a bit and as it's more or less the only exercise I get, then I think it's worth trying to make it count. There's a satisfaction to being "on top of my gear", or swooping into a bend, or feeling the wind in my hair (bonus points if it's not a gale-force headwind), or attacking on an uphill. There's a time and a place for bimbling but it's no substitute for endorphins


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

I can't chase the KOM's on the road section of my commute, as they were set - the last time the Tour of Britain passed through.

I have a mate that spent months trying to beat them - before he realised


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> I can't chase the KOM's on the road section of my commute, as they were set - the last time the Tour of Britain passed through.
> 
> I have a mate that spent months trying to beat them - before he realised




I don't do Strava for my commute.
However you can tell the cycle commuters that do.


----------



## Threevok (4 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I don't do Strava for my commute.
> However you can tell the cycle commuters that do.



I do - but mostly to log mileage on parts (although I do attack my times on that last hill - as I previously admitted)


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2017)

Dan B said:


> endorphins


That's the word I was looking for. Beats going to the gym for them and makes the commute a pleasure instead of a chore.


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Jul 2017)

On the way there, yes, as it means I don't have to get out of bed so early  On the way back, depends what kind of day I've had. If I've done a 12 hour shift I'm not exactly bombing it back afterwards!


----------



## subaqua (4 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I don't do Strava for my commute.
> However you can tell the cycle commuters that do.




i use it to record the distance on new routes . and show my work colleagues in Bristol what time i leave home as they think i have the life of riley


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

subaqua said:


> i use it to record the distance on new routes . and show my work colleagues in Bristol what time i leave home as they think i have the life of riley




Erm... you do don't you


----------



## Noru (4 Jul 2017)

I take it easy on the way to work to avoid arriving in a sweaty mess.

Faster on the way home. Though I've stopped going hell for leather on the commute as I was taking more risks.

Unless I've got to go in for 6am or finish after 8pm when traffic has died down then I go for it.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Erm... you do don't you



I am not in the music biz


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Heh, it does sound like it doesn't it! In all honesty it's because of family commitments though - I don't get out any other time on the bike (aside from a monthly 80mi spin that i fix in the diary) so i have to push myself when i get the chance.


Nope, still not understanding why you "have to". 



Dan B said:


> There's a time and a place for bimbling but it's no substitute for endorphins


It's now thought that you can get them from laughter too, not only pain!  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3267132/


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Jul 2017)

Most of the segments on my way into work are taken by elite and pro cyclists after the 2016 British road time trials came through 90% of the route both ways so I have no chance of getting onto the boards.

I can just about manage when giving it some welly my 5.2miles inbound ride in 15 mins 44 seconds in perfect conditions or under 19mins if I have to stop at lights. Any longer and I feel like it was a wasted ride. Plus on the off chance I come across another cyclist it's SCR all the way.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Nope, still not understanding why you "have to".



I think my motto for riding should be "Don't stop when you're tired; stop when you're done"  Most of my riding is compressed into my commutes so if I were to bimble I'd feel like i'd wasted my biking time. It's part of the reason that when i see I'm ahead of schedule on my commute i'll take a longer route home simply to catch a few extra miles; i enjoy pushing myself, especially on commutes. Plus, y'know, Strava...


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Most of my riding is compressed into my commutes so if I were to bimble I'd feel like i'd wasted my biking time. It's part of the reason that when i see I'm ahead of schedule on my commute i'll take a longer route home simply to catch a few extra miles; i enjoy pushing myself, especially on commutes. Plus, y'know, Strava...


I'm not sure whether Strava is screwing up cycling, or if the sort of people that enjoy Strava are the ones who would be running stopwatches on bits of their commute anyway. I'll leave it here now and I've written this before, but I do worry about those who view bimbling as wasted cycling and it's all about ever faster-faster, never about what you see or who you meet, because one day you'll max out for some reason (age, injury, ...) and what happens then?


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure whether Strava is screwing up cycling, or if the sort of people that enjoy Strava are the ones who would be running stopwatches on bits of their commute anyway. I'll leave it here now and I've written this before, but I do worry about those who view bimbling as wasted cycling and it's all about ever faster-faster, never about what you see or who you meet, because one day you'll max out for some reason (age, injury, ...) and what happens then?



Don't get me wrong, i don't view bimbling as wasted cycling - in fact i enjoy a weekend bimble with the wife and kids, or to the shops etc. but when it's me against me on the commute I task myself. Those who bimble are still riding and I have respect for all those riding, be it TDF speeds or tortoise speeds!


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Don't get me wrong, i don't view bimbling as wasted cycling



Not only was I thinking of where you wrote the direct opposite:


dhd.evans said:


> Most of my riding is compressed into my commutes so if I were to bimble I'd feel like i'd wasted my biking time



But also:


bikingdad90 said:


> Any longer and I feel like it was a wasted ride.



There may well be others earlier in the thread. It seems quite an oft-claimed view.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Nope, still not understanding why you "have to".



I don't get why some people like broccoli but, you know, it takes all sorts.

Luckily, there's room in the world for many different kinds of cyclist.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I don't get why some people like broccoli but, you know, it takes all sorts.


And it's part of the joy of forums trying to understand the other people, isn't it?

I could try to explain the joy of the combination of biting into the firm stem with the smoother innards and the bursty florets, but that would be serious topic drift. I hope I wouldn't keep posting about how I "have to" eat it and that cabbage (say) is a waste of plate space.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

When I used to commute it was rarely flat out, I used to commute in my work clothes and steel toe capped boots, I used to open out toe clips then rebend them so I could use them with the boots.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure whether Strava is screwing up cycling, or if the sort of people that enjoy Strava are the ones who would be running stopwatches on bits of their commute anyway. I'll leave it here now and I've written this before, but I do worry about those who view bimbling as wasted cycling and it's all about ever faster-faster, never about what you see or who you meet, because one day you'll max out for some reason (age, injury, ...) and what happens then?



I maxed out a few years ago and now my pace is dropping, old father time catching up. It can be annoying when I see friends who are in their 60's and 70's who haven't yet maxed out.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> And it's part of the joy of forums trying to understand the other people, isn't it?



It doesn't come across to me that you're really making an effort to understand, more like demanding @dhd.evans to justify himself.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> It doesn't come across to me that you're really making an effort to understand, more like demanding @dhd.evans to justify himself.


Not my intention. I think that's reading something into the words which isn't there. I picked someone almost at random to quote when pressing for something more descriptive than the "have to", "need to", "it's worth", "I enjoy it" assertions made by several posters but it's clearly not happening so I'll leave it now unless anyone wants to try.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Not my intention. I think that's reading something into the words which isn't there.



Maybe. 

Anyway, the thing is that I don't think you'll ever get it. Maybe your brain is wired differently or something. We're all different, we all get our kicks in different ways, and sometimes it's beyond explanation. 

I can't explain to myself, never mind anyone else, why I like riding so hard for 10 miles that I feel like I'm going to puke up my lungs, but I'll be doing the club TT this evening none the less.

And nothing anyone says will ever make me understand why they like broccoli.


----------



## dhd.evans (5 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Maybe.
> And nothing anyone says will ever make me understand why they like broccoli.



You're a vegetable racist, you know that...


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> You're a vegetable racist, you know that...


Oh good grief - you're even racing vegetables now?


----------



## rb58 (5 Jul 2017)

I'm only suckered into SCR when commuting on fixed. And then only rarely and when I get the sense someone has just bust a gut to overtake me. I'm more of a zen-master these days


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jul 2017)

I set off leisurely but when I am overtaken by someone with a shopper bike and a dog in the basket, I tend to up my game!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I try not to race or give it the full beans on the commute. But it never works out that way. You always seem to be watching the times and averages, trying to beat the previous days ride or a personal best. And then there's the SCR. I tell myself on a regular basis, OK take it nice and easy this morning, it's a lovely day, no need to cough up a lung for any reason.. and then another cyclists comes shooting by or there's one ahead and it's like a red rag to a bull. You just go for it. All what you thought earlier about taking it easy goes out of the window.




I could not have said if any better!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2017)

I always try as hard as i can , but how fast i go depends on weather, energy levels and how tired i am.This morning after nearly 2 hours overtime on nights my avg was down but my hands and feet were cold even with full finger gloves which i put down to low energy levels and tiredness.


----------



## al78 (5 Jul 2017)

I try to go at a pace that is brisk but comfortable, definitely not all out, my commute is about 10 miles with hills. To go all out would have me arrive at work in a sweaty mess and fatigued, not a good start to the day, for the sake of saving five minutes, not worth it. In addition, if I were to go all out starting on Monday, by Wednesday I would be so weak and groggy that I would have to drive to work, again, what is the point, virtually no gain, with significant disadvantages (the assertion of keep at it and you'll get fitter doesn't work for me)?


----------



## subaqua (5 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> When I used to commute it was rarely flat out, I used to commute in my work clothes and steel toe capped boots, I used to open out toe clips then rebend them so I could use them with the boots.



I wear kevlar/Carbon Fibre capped boots- a little bit lighter. in general . not just because I cycle in them.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jul 2017)

What is the meaning of this word "fast"?


----------



## mgarl10024 (5 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Oh good grief - you're even racing vegetables now?


It's better than beating eggs.  Badum tish.

As to the question, I do tend to put some effort in to get to where I am going, but without being silly about it.
I do find that regardless of what I want to do, my body seems to vary a lot between two extremes. Some days, I get on the bike and I'm absolutely powering along, zipping up hills, and I get home and feel fantastic and 'alive' (endorphins no doubt). Another day, same conditions, same day of the week, and it's a struggle - I'll be trying to put in effort but I'm much slower and am thinking "just keep the pedals turning" with it all about just getting there in one piece.
I'd love the know the magic combination of sleep/weather/food/hydration which unlocks the first one.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> What is the meaning of this word "fast"?



It's like "slow" but a bit quicker.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> It's like "slow" but a bit quicker.


It sounds highly risky.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

subaqua said:


> I wear kevlar/Carbon Fibre capped boots- a little bit lighter. in general . not just because I cycle in them.



Steel toe caps were part of my PPE, I had to wear them, as I didn't want to mess around changing when I got to work I cycled in them.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Steel toe caps were part of my PPI, I had to wear them, as I didn't want to mess around changing when I got to work I cycled in them.



My boots are proper PPE with the correct BS EN and ISO. Have to wear on site . But so much lighter on feet . Cheaper than steel equivalent boots too !


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Steel toe caps were part of my PPE, I had to wear them, as I didn't want to mess around changing when I got to work I cycled in them.






subaqua said:


> My boots are proper PPE with the correct BS EN and ISO. Have to wear on site . But so much lighter on feet . Cheaper than steel equivalent boots too !



Corrected my post, typing on my phone the auto correct changed PPE to PPI without me realising.


----------



## KnackeredBike (5 Jul 2017)

@dave r Always wear my steelies on the commute. Useful when you have to give some panels a few good kicks to emphasise a point.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> @dave r Always wear my steelies on the commute. Useful when you have to give some panels a few good kicks to emphasise a point.



I never found I needed to kick panels


----------



## burntoutbanger (5 Jul 2017)

I commute in my steel toe caps too, (Up the workers!) 

I'm sure they help increase my speed, the extra weight on the downstroke makes me fly...


----------



## KnackeredBike (5 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I never found I needed to kick panels


In that case keep cycling where you are. For some reason the council here are obsessed with building weird gradually-narrowing road build outs in some sort of engineering-cyclist-motorist-crush f***wittery. And motorists aren't great at realising that cyclists cannot ride through a kerb.

It's a case of kicking panels or stopping and getting run over by the dozy person behind you.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> In that case keep cycling where you are. For some reason the council here are obsessed with building weird gradually-narrowing road build outs in some sort of engineering-cyclist-motorist-crush f***wittery. And motorists aren't great at realising that cyclists cannot ride through a kerb.
> 
> It's a case of kicking panels or stopping and getting run over by the dozy person behind you.



aah pinch points, we have them here, I just use primary.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jul 2017)

Can you actually get joule boots with cleat mounts? Safety boots are really good value for walking/rambling but I'm wondering if the manufacturers have realised that there's a market for cyclists as well.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> It's like "slow" but a bit quicker.


Explain "Slow" Up & "Slow Down " meaning the same thing?


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Explain "Slow" Up & "Slow Down " meaning the same thing?



It's like "car up" and "car down" - it's all a question of how you're looking at the situation.


----------



## SAB (6 Jul 2017)

When I commuted last year I tried to keep it slow as possible. I found myself going quicker naturally somehow, but without the sweat and breathlessness of trying to keep up the speed.

Enjoyed it tbh, ended up being round about the speed Google Maps assumes a cyclist to be which is handy as it helped when planning new cycle journeys.

It's great not worrying about traffic jams or parking! Sometimes when driving there's bizzare out of nowhere traffic, then when I do get to uni a full car park meaning it takes ages to scour the local streets to find a gap outside a local house which is an extra crappy walk in general! Can't beat the bike!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Jul 2017)

Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesday Mornings, Thursdays, Fridays I go at a "natural pace"

Wednesday evening however is pub night so feel free to catch a tow if you can keep up!


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Jul 2017)

I started commuting a bit out of shape, on an ancient tank of a mountain bike - and my goal at the start was to get to work and not need a shower.
When I got my current bike, I started timing things, and I quickly realised that traffic lights had a greater influence on my commute time than any amount of training could achieve.
I think my record commute was 17 minutes, but generally it takes me 23 minutes near as damn it no matter how hard I press it.
I can take a canal path for a large part of the route, and I often lamp it - but I slow down for anyone and their dog I pass, so it is largely acceleration practice. Calves like Serrano ham.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Happens to a fair few of us I guess
> 
> Last night catch up for me was one of these
> 
> View attachment 360329


This morning this was following us in the car and overtaking cars too! Made me laugh! There is no way I'd keep up with him!! He used to ride a normal recumbent but this seems to have given him extra speed!






As for how I cycle on my commute, sort of steady.... not flat out, and if it's really hot I try to linger in bits of shade.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2017)

The vast majority of my commutes now are just treated as recovery rides. Before I started on a training plan they were more rapid though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Jul 2017)

I only do a few commute rides per month, usually in a suit and on a town bike. I tell myself to go slow, but I invariably end up hammering it without thinking and I'm a sweaty mess two miles later.


----------



## MiK1138 (8 Jul 2017)

depends how many times I hit the snooze button, generally cruise in, sprint home


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jul 2017)

If not late then relaxed. 

If late then high pace but not so high that I have to slow down due to tiredness. 

If very late then very high pace, get tired, then slow down. I call that the yo-yo pace coz im someone burning it, and sometimes catching my breath. Usually not as fast as "high pace" (see above).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jul 2017)

I try not to go too hard on all my commutes, only some of them. I average about 290km per week commuting, so I don't want to wear out the legs too much by continual maximum efforts.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2017)

Mmmmm, I tend to ride with a bit more purpose in the mornings as my commute is to the train station. Seeings that there's only one through train an hour to where I need to get to, I can't afford to miss my usual train. The clock is always ticking in the head while riding.

In the evenings, it's more of a "get me home at a comfortable pace" kind of ride.


----------



## froze (13 Jul 2017)

When commuting to work I ride relaxed so as not to arrive at work sweating like pig (pigs don't sweat, not sure how that saying came about), however on the way home I don't care if I sweat so I'll push it and usually I'll take a long way home rather than direct.


----------



## tallliman (14 Jul 2017)

Generally, I aim to keep my hr below 140ish bpm. As I've got a 40 mile round trip to do for a commute, I need to keep my legs fresh and I don't often care about speed. Sometimes though, I allow myself to go for it if my body feels right and the wind is going the right way.


----------



## iateyoubutler (14 Jul 2017)

I tend to hammer it on the commute, more on the way home (which is a lot longer as it`s a circular route) than on the way in, usually I`m still half asleep going in but still keep up a good pace. My daily commute is 29 ish miles and it`s usually done within about 1hr 40mins, give or take a bit


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jul 2017)

Used to hammer it in and out, however with the amount of road works and diversions going on i have given up with it. Take it easy most commute days now but that coyld have alot to do with my recent interest in mixing things up with running ! Now try and keep an eye on my HR when cycling in and out of work.


----------



## froze (17 Jul 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I tend to hammer it on the commute, more on the way home (which is a lot longer as it`s a circular route) than on the way in, usually I`m still half asleep going in but still keep up a good pace. My daily commute is 29 ish miles and it`s usually done within about 1hr 40mins, give or take a bit


 
29 miles? Geez, that's quite a commute. Not sure I would want to wake up another 2 hours earlier to commute like that. That makes a long work day to, if you put in 9 hours at work, 3 1/2 hours on the road, that's a 12 1/2 hour day. Congrats for having the energy to do that day in and day out. I read once some guy was claiming he commuted 42 miles one way every day, what the heck, 84 miles a day on a bike? Not for me.


----------



## tallliman (17 Jul 2017)

froze said:


> 29 miles? Geez, that's quite a commute. Not sure I would want to wake up another 2 hours earlier to commute like that. That makes a long work day to, if you put in 9 hours at work, 3 1/2 hours on the road, that's a 12 1/2 hour day. Congrats for having the energy to do that day in and day out. I read once some guy was claiming he commuted 42 miles one way every day, what the heck, 84 miles a day on a bike? Not for me.



Where's @Supersuperleeds?


----------



## toontra (17 Jul 2017)

Commuting is "free" training and should be treated as such, including sprint intervals between lights and racing anyone and everyone.

Having said that, don't ride like a dickhead. That will p!ss people off and land you in hospital.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2017)

froze said:


> 29 miles? Geez, that's quite a commute. Not sure I would want to wake up another 2 hours earlier to commute like that. That makes a long work day to, if you put in 9 hours at work, 3 1/2 hours on the road, that's a 12 1/2 hour day. Congrats for having the energy to do that day in and day out. I read once some guy was claiming he commuted 42 miles one way every day, what the heck, 84 miles a day on a bike? Not for me.



I only get up an hour earlier to do a similar commute ? A lot depends on how fast you cycle. But if you have been doing 29 miles a day cycling for a while you ain't bimbling along


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2017)

tallliman said:


> Where's @Supersuperleeds?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2017)

I cant help try and keep time on the work run..best time is 25mins but im usually around 28.
I left work an hour earlier 2 weeks ago and had to fight my way through the 3 schools home time..
I wont do that again.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Jul 2017)

toontra said:


> Commuting is "free" training and should be treated as such, including sprint intervals between lights and racing anyone and everyone.
> 
> Having said that, don't ride like a dickhead. That will p!ss people off and land you in hospital.


When I was much younger I used to have a five mile flat run into Manchester city centre as the commute to my summer job at the University. There were bike racks outside the front door of the building I worked in. I could do my parent's drive to clocking in, including locking the bike, in under 25 minutes - there were about a dozen sets of traffic lights though so I never cracked a 20mph average speed though, and it still annoys me (I did 19.8) It was a hot summer. I would not have liked to have been sat at the next desk to me.

Nowadays - perhaps mindful of how it felt to be sat at work whilst sweat poured down ones calves and pooled in ones Doc Marten boots - I tend to take things at a much more sedate pace.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (31 Jul 2017)

I just pootle, it's a commute not a race. Mind you, try telling that to some of the blokes on road bikes trying to break the speed of light on the Bristol Railway Path each morning.


----------



## sleuthey (2 Aug 2017)

Being on Flexi-time, having to stop every few hundred yards for traffic lights in the Bristol suburbs and the requirement to recover from 4 spin classes per week offers no incentive to push myself on my commute. I thus pootle too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Aug 2017)

sleuthey said:


> Being on Flexi-time, having to stop every few hundred yards for traffic lights in the Bristol suburbs and the requirement to recover from 4 spin classes per week offers no incentive to push myself on my commute. I thus pootle too.



Use the lights as interval sessions and save the cash spent on those 4 spin classes . Have to say I have calmed right down in the past year now, every commute was a record breaker/KOM hunter etc. Now I could not give a stuff and save my legs for running at night !


----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2017)

Had a guy pass me on a CX bike this morning. I made no effort to catch him - but 3 miles down the road, I passed him anyway, blowing out his a****


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Aug 2017)

Depends how late i am. Or how much marking is in my saddle bags. 
5 miles practically all uphill in the morning and downhill after work - the right way round! 10 minutes time difference!


----------



## BrumJim (4 Aug 2017)

For a short while I deliberately used to leave the house sufficiently late for it to be a real struggle for me to make it to the station in time. Needed to check the wind direction when I got up, though.

Generally, though, after the first three to four years of commuting, I finally calmed down to the point where I was no longer doing every commute at full pace. Doing longer Sportives/Audaxes used to give me a temporary reprieve - 6 miles at flat out pace didn't seem like worthwhile a challenge after a 100 mile effort a few days earlier. Then a slower, heavier bike dissuaded me to start with, then a bunch of Strava PBs achieved with fierce tailwinds put them out of reach in normal cycling conditions. On the other hand, I might have grown up a little.


----------



## Slick (6 Aug 2017)

I haven't read all the comments, so I suppose I could be just reiterating what's already been said, but without really knowing why, I seem to go pretty full tilt on a commute. The only really time I try and pace myself is when there's a headwind, which has been everyday this past while. My 3 commutes are just short of 90 miles but as there's so much else to do at this time of year, I'm not getting many weekend miles in the way I used to, so I may well just subconsciously making the most of the short time I have on the bike.


----------



## al78 (4 Sep 2017)

I try to go briskly, but not full pelt. If I try to go all out, I would end up at some point too tired to commute by bike and have to take the car. It would also leave me semi-permanently flaked out, which will adversely affect other areas of my life. Completely irrational to go through that just to save a few minutes on 40. If timing is going to be tight between getting home from work and evening activities, I will drive, since it is less than half the time. I can't go at full pelt for safety reasons anyway, there are several downhill stretches on narrow/single track roads with blind bends, where going hell for leather risks ending up as someones bonnet ornament or my head up a horses arse. If I want to cycle fast I will go out with one of the sporting groups on a Sunday morning with the local cycling club.


----------



## GrahamS (17 Sep 2017)

My favourite thing in the world is when you are going at your normal pace, you overtake someone, then they sprint past you, get 20 meters in front and then run out of puff.

You'd never know it's my favourite thing though, my face remains impassive, my position on the bike stays the same. A keen observer might notice I have worked my way up through a couple of years, I am maybe squeezing out a bit more power and behind the sunnies there is a glint in my eye.


----------



## LiamW (28 Sep 2017)

Threevok said:


> Had a guy pass me on a CX bike this morning. I made no effort to catch him - but 3 miles down the road, I passed him anyway, blowing out his a****


Regular occurrence on my commute in and out of Belfast. I'm on a cheap Ribble with a rack and panniers while these boyos fly by looking a scalp. The little drag up the Lisburn road home soon sees you spinning by them huffing and puffing.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2017)

My average riding speed is about 20kph. But I sometimes have commutes where I restrict my speed to under 20kph, except going down hills and then I don't pedal.

It is hard to discipline yourself to do this. But the big surprise is how little time you lose compared to a normal commute where you are often pushing quite hard. By pooling along, you only lose a couple of km per hour.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> It is hard to discipline yourself to do this. But the big surprise is how little time you lose compared to a normal commute where you are often pushing quite hard. By pooling along, you only lose a couple of km per hour.



This in spades.
My usual 17 mile morning commute, dependent on the traffic can average anything between 14-17mph. Today I 'pootled' in, no racing, no 'all out' just taking it easy. I was still within that 14-17 range.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> This in spades.
> My usual 17 mile morning commute, dependent on the traffic can average anything between 14-17mph. Today I 'pootled' in, no racing, no 'all out' just taking it easy. I was still within that 14-17 range.


Amen. And for shorter commutes it's even worse: after four years or so since the last layout change, I'm now pretty sure that the time taken on my most-used 5 mile route is almost entirely determined by at what stage in the cycle I arrive at the second set of traffic lights... if it's a certain stage, I will get straight through without stopping, but arrive at a certain other stage in the cycle, I will get red lights at all of the next four until I'm delayed so it's as if I'd arrived at the straight-through stage. There's two sets of lights that can delay me or speed me up in rare situations but that's marginal, maybe 10 seconds each. Commuting - it's really not about the bike or rider


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995268, member: 43827"]It's only racing if the other rider treats it the same way.[/QUOTE]
Oh they may put on a brave face trying to be all swan like but underneath their pedalling furiously trying to avoid being passed.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> Oh they may put on a brave face trying to be all swan like but underneath their pedalling furiously trying to avoid being passed.


You keep telling yourself that, me duck, if it helps convince you to go buy a licence, pin a number on your back and test whether you can really race.


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> You keep telling yourself that, me duck, if it helps convince you to go buy a licence, pin a number on your back and test whether you can really race.


I can't, tounge in cheek.


----------

